# house for breeding mealies?



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thought i might try breeding some meal worms, as some turn into them white lil things, dont know the proper name for them, and then into beetles. 

What would be best to keep them in? so they cant get out?

And what do the beetles eat?


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Me too!*

I have been reading up on breeding meal worms and crickets too.

try this link (I hope this works - not tried it before)

Mealworms

it seems very good.


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

To be honest, i've left a box of pupaed mealies next to my vivs, chucked some bug grub in and i already have some beatles. I will move them into a bigger tub as they are still in the tub they came in. Arn't i mean!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i keep all mine in cricket tubs but you have to watch as the baby mealies can fit thru the holes, i feed the beetle apple, lettuce and bug grub


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Ha!*

:smile: I've done that too! Got no beetles yet though.

I have a small fish tank, a 12 inch I think it is, I may have a go at breeding them in there, I did want to breed brown crickets in it until I read that they needed much more space - fussy so and so's.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

if you take some mealies out and put them into waxworm tubs with no food they will change alot quicker


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

churchy_jnr said:


> if you take some mealies out and put them into waxworm tubs with no food they will change alot quicker


How strange, why is that? ok cool il leave em in the tubs they came in soo how it goes. By the way, what is bug grub? is it special food for them?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its the stuff you feed your crickets etc bit like gut load stuff..... ive just started to breed them, and its working, i found a few mealworms yesterday, YAY


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I just feed crickets with carrot, cabbage and sweed, stuff like that. Feed the meal worms on oats or all bran.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Im going to have a go at breeding them now ive read this lol, i thought they would be hard to breed like crickets!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Hiya, gecko mad, what you gona call your new geckos? No one seems to wana buy the other 2, so will prob keep em.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Hiya, gecko mad, what you gona call your new geckos? No one seems to wana buy the other 2, so will prob keep em.


Hi, we've called the albino kiwi and the normal cashew, my mum named them lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

awww cool names.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well i keep my mealies in thier tubs, with crushed up wheatabix and veg for moisture just like crix [altho crix get bigger houses]
anyway last weeks tub had a couple beetles in and instead o fpicking out the mealies and addin them to the new tub i left the odd one in with the beetles as they are and forgot about them for about a week or so and last night the tub looks packed with little mealies lol, still left it closed fo rnow though just veg for moisture with the old substrate as it was.


----------

